

Free software for freedom, surveillance and you [video] - davexunit
http://media.libreplanet.org/u/zakkai/m/free-software-for-freedom-surveillance-and-you/

======
motters
I also liked the fact that this is hosted using Mediagoblin.

~~~
davexunit
It's free software all the way down.

~~~
kqr2
It's actually very difficult to completely use free software, cf. Richard
Stallman's setup:

[http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/](http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/)

You run into problems with binary blobs such as bios and firmware/drivers for
hardware.

~~~
belorn
Living based on ethical rules is always a daunting task if one want to do it
"completely".

People who are vegetarians by ethical choice can easy find themselves eating
meat. Be it from candy, to supplements to medicine. Then there is bioplastics,
which while should be eaten, qualify as something a vegetarian might found
unethical to use.

It is good that someone sacrifice so much to try living by their believes. It
would be so much worse if ethics did not exist at all.

------
cottonseed
I'm very excited for bunnie's open laptop.

[http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3597](http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3597)

~~~
TD-Linux
This is absolutely amazing. Especially the high speed FPGA. I'm currently
working with the Xilinx Zynq which is the same idea but with an FPGA on the
same chip and it's amazing for a lot of things. In particular, stuff you'd do
with only an FPGA is made so much easier with a Linux SoC on board to handle
Ethernet, USB, and the like.

------
alx
Helpful utilities and documentation for Free Software live audio/video
streaming

[https://github.com/ioerror/freenote/](https://github.com/ioerror/freenote/)

~~~
davexunit
Wow, that's awesome! I wasn't expecting it to be just a single shell script. A
very complicated one, but still simpler than I was expecting.

------
thisiswrong
I agree with what Jacob says about Jitsi. It's great, but just isn't user-
friendly enough.

I assume that all my convos and cam chats on Skype are recorded [1] - so i try
to push my contacts to jitsi. But every time it's so hard to walk people
through setting it up correctly.

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/27/gchq-nsa-
webcam...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/27/gchq-nsa-webcam-
images-internet-yahoo)

------
pyromine
I have to say this was my favorite talk this year at LibrePlanet, it was
interesting to see Jacob's appropriate paranoia. His understanding of the
security situation is amazing, and his advice is poignant.

From his suggestion I'll be honest his statements has certainly influenced my
plans, and make me really consider writing more software in the security
space.

------
dfc
Does anyone know what the following software is:

 _Just use "triscull/triskill."_ @00:31:49

He mentions it a couple of times, I finally decided to look it up after the
reference at 31:49.

~~~
mjquinn
That would be Trisquel[0], a GNU/Linux distro based on Ubuntu that is
completely free (no proprietary software or binary blobs whatsoever).

[0] [https://trisquel.info/](https://trisquel.info/)

~~~
dfc
Wow, I was not close with the spelling. It looks like Debian/main except it
comes with a libre-linux kernel?

------
Chirael
Great talk, thank you for posting!

